# Does anybody use bird brooders for cockatiel chicks?



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

I handfeed baby cockatiels and will be possibly breeding again this summer or fall! Do any of ya use bird brooders? I saw some for sale near me for $50 they are the white ones that have glass front. I have always used a 10 gallon tank with light but they sometimes get hot so i am wondering if i should buy a bird brooder? Thanks


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

That seems like a good price. I have never used 1. I use a heating pad under a tupperware container.


----------



## birdieness (Jul 28, 2007)

i have one but i don't really think i need it. Its from AviTech. Keeps its heat well but you have to monitier the humity and such. I like it though


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I have never used a brooder, and make do with what I have.


----------



## crazy4tiels88 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yea Srtiels thats what i do and yea the brooders are avitechs but i don't know if i will get one or not usally i just use fishtank with a small heat lamp on it for 3 week old chicks cause i don't pull mine till they are at least 3 weeks old to feed!


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

> I have never used a brooder, and make do with what I have.


I love the "babies in a drawer" concept!


----------



## Debbie05 (Feb 9, 2010)

Some great Ideas srtiels never thought of just using a box.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

> I love the "babies in a drawer" concept!


Tielfan I do too...I might have to get one of those to have around just in case there are any issues this season!


----------

